# Reality of Putlerstan in 2019 , empire which S. Brin (mr. google) calls for "Nigeria with snow" pic



## Litwin (Apr 18, 2019)

pictures, videos,  MEMs , statistic .












*Muscovy (ulus of juchi) today is : *


The territory of "Russia" is 17.075.260 square meters. km and mainly lies north of 55 ° N.
Approximately 85% of the territory is not suitable for permanent comfortable living of the population. permafrost (areas of Siberia and the Far East) occupies 60% of the territory of Russia, swamps and wetlands almost 22%, rivers and lakes about 4%. Another part of the land is periodically flooded, part is occupied by mountains and forests, a little under ravines, part under deserts and solonchaks.

According to the State Statistics Committee's report for 2005, in Russia 2.2 million square meters of agricultural land are cultivated or used in agriculture. km, of which only 1.2 million for arable land, 0.2 million square kilometers are occupied by settlements of all types in the country. km, for industrial facilities and for military purposes 0.2 million, for other 0.1 million.
For a happy life, the Russians still have 2.561.289 square meters. km.
This is 15% of the territory ie. real *Russia is slightly larger than Sudan, but less than Kazakhstan.*
Average temperatures in January, in different regions, from 0 to -50 ° C, in July from 1 to 25 ° C, precipitation falls from 150 to 2000 mm per year.
At temperatures below -5 ° C, the maintenance costs of the infrastructure with each degree below zero increase exponentially.
Snow removal in the thickness of 40 cm in St. Petersburg takes more than 30 days.


Russia accounts for less than 2% of global GDP. The main export items (according to the Federal Customs Service) are gas and oil (70%), primary metals (15%), roundwood (10%), everything else, including equipment, weapons and technology - less than 5%.

According to soil scientists, 17.8% of agricultural land is subject to water erosion, 8.4% of wind erosion, 12.3% of wetlands and wetlands occupy wetlands and wetlands, and saline soils - 20.1%.
The land, not subject to all these misfortunes, in Russia is only 0.91 million square meters. km.
The agricultural season in most of Russia is 2-3 months (in Europe or the US 8-9 months). The average annual yield of cereals in Russia (on non-chernozems) is about 17 centners, in Germany, France and Great Britain (on nonchernozem) - 70 quintals per hectare, in Sweden - 60, in Ireland - 85, in Ukraine (on chernozems) - 24 in all.

The Russian state border stretches for 58,322 km and has 424 border crossings.
The total number of settlements is 157.895, of which more than 30.000 are still without telephone communication.
Most of the 39,000 abandoned villages and settlements are in the Central Federal District, the Northwest, the Far North, Siberia and the Far East.
In Russia only *65% of housing has been gasified.*
Up to 75% of Russia's food needs are covered by imports.
78.7% of Russians consider cooperation with law enforcement bodies as unacceptable.
Russia consumes more than 20% of all heroin produced in the world.
The volume of the Russian market of heroin alone is estimated at $ 13 billion annually.
Every day in Russia, 100 people die because of a drug overdose.

In 2009, 786 terrorist acts were committed in Russia. Since the beginning of 2010, already 427.
The flying time of NATO strike aviation from the borders of Estonia and Latvia to St. Petersburg does not exceed 4 minutes, to Moscow - no more than 18.

Life in Russia is satisfied with two categories of people: those who are not in the know and those who are in the share.

63% of Russians with incomes above the national average would like their children to study and work abroad.
35% want their children to live abroad permanently.
At 2.000 vacancies for janitors opened in St. Petersburg in early 2010, there were fewer than 10 applicants.
The proposed salary is 12.000 rub / month.
The increase in the cost of travel in the St. Petersburg metro since 2003 is 35% per year.
Last year, more than 50 tons of explosives were seized at Russian airports.

The average Russian consumes 18 liters of alcohol per year. According to the conclusion of UN experts, the annual consumption of 8 liters of alcohol per capita leads to a serious degradation of the population.
In Russia, a pack of cigarettes can be bought for 30 cents, a bottle of beer, which can be bought at every corner 24 hours a day, is cheaper than a bottle of drinking water.
Only 1% of the water consumed by Russians meets the world quality standards.
in Russia there are 51,230 people who were exposed to radiation as a result of the Chernobyl accident.

The State Duma and the Federation Council meet 12 billionaires, whose overall condition is estimated at 41 billion dollars.
Russia has 62 billionaires with a combined capital of $ 297 billion. Russian billionaires pay the lowest taxes in the world (13%) that their colleagues in France and Sweden (57%), in Denmark (61%) or Italy (66%) %).
26% of Russians have an outstanding loan.
143,000 people were deprived of the right to travel abroad due to problems with their debts.

According to the Rosgosstrakh CSR, in Russia the annual income is more than $ 1 million from 160,000 people, the annual income of more than $ 100,000 has 440,000 families"


----------



## Litwin (Apr 18, 2019)

*TIL Russia has a smaller GDP than California, Texas or New York ...*
. Spain and _Russia_ had roughly equal ...

*Russia's Reserve Fund Runs out of Money 14 Years After Its Founding ...*
Russia's Reserve Fund Runs out of Money 14 Years After Its Founding
Jan 12, 2018 - Photo: Pexels. 1. _Russia's_ sovereign _Reserve Fund_ dries up after several years of budget deficit. What happened: _Russia's_ sovereign _Reserve Fund_, which was built up over the years with profits from oil exports, is _empty_ and has ceased to exist, the Finance Ministry announced on Tuesday. The _Russian_ ...
*Russia's Reserve Fund is kaput — Meduza*
Russia's Reserve Fund is kaput
Jan 10, 2018 - _Russia's Reserve Fund_ was finally exhausted in December 2017 and will formally cease to exist on February 1, 2018, the Finance Ministry reported on Wednesday. ... _Russian_ finance officials originally expected the _Reserve Fund_ to _empty_ out in early 2017, but it lasted an extra year, thanks to the price of oil ... 


*"Thousands of Muslims celebrated Eid al-Fitr outside the Moscow* Grand Mosque on Friday. Worshippers were greeted to a prayer from the Grand Mufti of "Russia", Ravil Gainutdin. Drone footage captured Muslims praying outside the Moscow Grand Mosque."


----------



## Litwin (Apr 18, 2019)

Real-life 'Mowgli girl', five, found living up to her neck in ...
Daily Mail
Real-life 'Mowgli girl', five, found living up to her neck in cockroach-infested rubbish in Russia | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Litwin (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 24, 2019)

Closed thread recreated. Litwin on snow.


----------



## Litwin (Apr 29, 2019)

Madness of *Stalinism *in putlerstan Hellboy film in "Russia" replaces *Sralin *with Hitler











The latest remake of Hellboy hit Russian cinemas on 11 April. Directed by Neil Marshall, the film features a demon who switches satanic allegiance to protect humanity from evil.

However, *audiences in "Russia" discovered that in their version of the film a reference to Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin had been changed to Nazi leader Adolf Hitler. * Stalin cut from Russia's Hellboy film


----------



## Litwin (May 6, 2019)

PUTLERS anti- sanctions kill muscovites  New its clear for everyone that made in Muscovy Sukhoi so called Superjet-100 is a *crap *. poor people, they dont want to die but still want to be the *imperialists *, the imperialists *without the second pair of shoes *....

Moscow plane crash lands killing 41

[video=youtube;bUk2BEe01c0]


----------



## Litwin (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (May 8, 2019)

Glazyev Advisor to Putin : "*Jewish *war on Muscovy" . the main thesis: The Jews from Israel will replace "russians" in Ukraine. as I predicted the pogrom are on the way _in *Muscovite empire *

"interests of *Western *"puppeteers". Perhaps the stake on *Zelensky*, made long before these elections, is connected with the general list of the Trump administration towards the *far-right forces in Israel.* Probably, they will set new tasks for the updated Kiev regime. I do not exclude, for example, the possibility of *a massive move to the land of the southeastern Ukraine “cleaned up” of the Russian population of the land of the southeast of Ukraine by the inhabitants of the Promised Land tired of the permanent war in the Middle East"*_


----------



## Litwin (May 9, 2019)

9  May Putler´s very own Freak show Pobedobesiye (victory Devildom).  Picturs, Videos, etc.


----------



## Litwin (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (May 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Closed thread recreated. Litwin on snow.


----------



## Litwin (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2019)

Litwin said:


>


Nice selfie.


----------



## Litwin (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (Jun 2, 2019)

The *Pentagon *has already begun supply flights to the ISS using a private spaceflight contractor. Interestingly, these US ISS supply rockets use Ukrainian made thruster engines to power the vehicle into orbit.

*Moscow Cries Foul as U.S. Bans Use of Russian Rockets | The Moscow Times

5/31/19
The U.S. Department of Defense will ban space launch and satellite cooperation with Russia in 2023, the Pentagon said, drawing ire from Russia’s space agency. The U.S. has been trying to cut reliance on Russian-made rocket engines, eyeing 2022 as the latest deadline, amid strained relations. Last year, Russia’s top defense and space industry official said Russian-made spaceships would stop sending American astronauts to the International Space Station (ISS) after April 2019. New Department of Defense rules list Russia alongside China, North Korea, Iran, Sudan and Syria as countries where satellite and launch vehicle contracts will be banned on Dec. 31, 2022, a Pentagon notice on the government Federal Register says.

The Pentagon’s defense acquisition regulations system says the prohibition is motivated by an “unacceptable cybersecurity risk.” The move affects fewer than 86 “small entities” previously awarded contracts with commercial satellite services. Russia’s federal space agency Roscosmos condemned the U.S. move as “unfair competition in the international space services market.” “This is effectively an attempt to deprive American manufacturers of a chance to work with the Russian rocket and space industry and artificially limit the use of Russian launch vehicles internationally,” Roscosmos said Thursday.*


----------



## Litwin (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Litwin (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## xyz (Jun 28, 2019)

Litwin said:


>


----------

